# laminate at the top of stairs



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got someone wanting Laminate flooring on the second story and carpet on the stairs. Is there such a thing as a laminate nosing piece? If not I was thinking about running the laminate to the edge of the stair and putting some kind of corner profile over it to cover that raw cut edge. Anyone done laminate at the top of the stairs before?


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

We do this often with oak stair nosing that we will route a rabbet to the proper size according to your laminate and under pad then route the top of the nosing to ease the square edge that will over lap the laminate.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

edson group inc said:


> We do this often with oak stair nosing that we will route a rabbet to the proper size according to your laminate and under pad then route the top of the nosing to ease the square edge that will over lap the laminate.


That's exactly what we do as well


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

they do make stairnose for every floor regardless if it is laminate or wood.but a solid peice of stair nose will take the foot abuse better than laminate


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

edson group inc said:


> We do this often with oak stair nosing that we will route a rabbet to the proper size according to your laminate and under pad then route the top of the nosing to ease the square edge that will over lap the laminate.


I am not picturing this. you are saying that you will put the laminate inside of a 3/4 oak nosing and then put a bevel on it to eas the step up?

Do you happen to have any pics?


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think i foiund what you meant... Is this it?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

bluebird5 said:


> I think i foiund what you meant... Is this it?


Yep. Every manufacturer out there makes a stairnose for their product. If you can't find one Versatrim will have one to match.

http://versatrim.com/landingstairnose.aspx


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

that's the profile we make out of solid wood and finish to match the laminate, this allows me to better secure the nosing compared to a laminate nosing.



bluebird5 said:


> I think i foiund what you meant... Is this it?


----------

